

Crocodoc (YC W10) Debuts New HTML5 Document Viewer; Signs Dropbox, LinkedIn - rdamico
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/01/crocodoc-debuts-html5-document-embedding-technology-partners-with-dropbox-yammer-sap/

======
techwraith
I was responsible for integrating their service at Yammer. They were (and
continue to be) awesome to work with. Intuitive API, dead simple
implementation.

------
kin
I've always been a fan of Crocodoc. They invited me to a few of their beta
previews and it was nice throwing emails back and forth with the actual
developers on bugs and features. Great team!

------
zalzally
Great service with huge players using their product to serve up
documents/files to millions using HTML5.

------
jf
Wow! Congratulations Ryan and team!

------
tibbon
Congrats on a new product launch. When you're in Cbus next, email me and we'll
catch up.

------
waseemsadiq
Nice work Ryan

\- Waseem

